# Official 2/29-3/1 Clipper Discussion Thread



## Zand (Feb 27, 2008)

Not much, but perhaps a few inches.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 27, 2008)

Any ideas on start times/storm paths as they relate to Friday afternoon/night drives?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2008)

I just happy to see a change over on saturday. earlier today NOAA was calling for possibility of showers in south/central VT.  Now calling for snow :grin:


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 27, 2008)

Newry. Please dump on Newry. Please, please, please dump on Newry.

But not on I-95.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard on VT=NPR tonight lows of zero to neg. 20 in the northern VT peaks .  Not good.  I'm bringing my chilly girls up Friday...


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 28, 2008)

The NWS just issued a Winter Storm Watch:

*Winter Storm Watch*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGENATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME329 PM EST THU FEB 28 2008...A STRONG STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING ANOTHER ROUND OF SNOW TONORTHERN NEW ENGLAND....LOW PRESSURE WILL MOVE OUT OF THE GREAT LAKES ON FRIDAYAFTERNOON...MOVING TOWARD NEW ENGLAND. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOPAHEAD OF THE STORM FRIDAY EVENING OVER SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE ANDEXTREME SOUTHERN MAINE. SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO SPREAD NORTH ANDEAST...COVERING ALL OF NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE BY SATURDAYMORNING.BY SATURDAY MORNING THE PRIMARY LOW PRESSURE CENTER SHOULD BE OVERLAKE ONTARIO...WITH A SECONDARY CIRCULATION TRYING TO SPIN UP OVERSOUTHERN NEW YORK STATE. SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVIEST OVER SOUTHERNNEW HAMPSHIRE AND SOUTHERN MAINE TOWARD DAWN SATURDAYMORNING...WHILE CENTRAL MAINE WILL SEE THE HEAVIEST OF THE SNOWSATURDAY MORNING AND EARLY SATURDAY AFTERNOON.LOCATIONS ON THE IMMEDIATE COAST MAY SEE A CHANGE OVER TO RAINDURING THE LATE MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON HOURS ON SATURDAY.THIS COULD CUT DOWN THE SNOW AMOUNTS DRAMATICALLY.FURTHER INLAND...THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO REMAIN ALL SNOW.MEZ007>009-012>014-019>022-024>028-NHZ001>004-291100-/O.NEW.KGYX.WS.A.0007.080301T0600Z-080302T0000Z/NORTHERN OXFORD-NORTHERN FRANKLIN-CENTRAL SOMERSET-SOUTHERN OXFORD-SOUTHERN FRANKLIN-SOUTHERN SOMERSET-INTERIOR CUMBERLAND-ANDROSCOGGIN-KENNEBEC-INTERIOR WALDO-COASTAL CUMBERLAND-SAGADAHOC-LINCOLN-KNOX-COASTAL WALDO-NORTHERN COOS-SOUTHERN COOS-NORTHERN GRAFTON-NORTHERN CARROLL-INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANDOVER...BYRON...MIDDLE DAM...ROXBURY...SOUTH ARM...UPTON...WILSONS MILLS...AVON...CARRABASSETT VALLEY...COBURN GORE...DALLAS...DAVIS...EUSTIS...KINGFIELD...BINGHAM...RUMFORD...NORWAY...SOUTH PARIS...MEXICO...FRYEBURG...OXFORD...FARMINGTON...WILTON...SKOWHEGAN...PITTSFIELD...MADISON...FAIRFIELD...NORTH WINDHAM...GORHAM...BRIDGTON...LEWISTON...AUBURN...AUGUSTA...WATERVILLE...WINSLOW...GARDINER...UNITY...PORTLAND...SOUTH PORTLAND...WESTBROOK...BATH...TOPSHAM...WALDOBORO...BOOTHBAY HARBOR...WISCASSET...ROCKLAND...CAMDEN...THOMASTON...BELFAST...LITTLETON...NORTH CONWAY...CONWAY329 PM EST THU FEB 28 2008...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGHSATURDAY EVENING...THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORMWATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGHSATURDAY EVENING.THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF SNOW.PLEASE REPORT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICEBY CALLING TOLL FREE...1-877-633-6772. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHERRADIO...YOUR LOCAL MEDIA... OR GO TO WWW.WEATHER.GOV/GRAY FORFURTHER UPDATES ON THIS WEATHER SITUATION.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks like the Poconos could see 1-3 inches of fresh Poe for Saturday morning..woo hoo..too bad I don't have a pair of the Pontoons..lol


----------



## Euler (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh geezum...what looked like a quick clipper leaving a couple inches at best all of a sudden could be another half a foot of Edgar Allen Poeder.  Looks like I'll get another chance to improve my powder skiing Saturday morning!!!




From the NWS Albany station for Southern VT:

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH FOR THE TACONICS...BERKSHIRES AND SOUTHERN VERMONT...WHICH
IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 7 INCHES OR MORE ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE
WATCH AREA FROM FRIDAY EVENING INTO SATURDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW WILL
OVERSPREAD THE REGION FRIDAY EVENING...AND COULD BECOME HEAVY AT
TIMES OVERNIGHT AND INTO THE DAY ON SATURDAY.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 28, 2008)

from accuweather:
looks like 6-12 for most of new hampshire and so. vermont











I wish they'd make these maps larger. XC Skiing in Lincoln is gonna be sweet next weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet maybe more than 3 inches of Poe for the Poe-conos..


----------



## KingM (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice. I love getting the little clippers that pile up. It keeps the skiing fresh.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> from accuweather:
> looks like 6-12 for most of new hampshire and so. vermont
> 
> 
> ...


Tim Kelly on NECN had a much different map showing 6" for most of NH including the Whites with NoVT extending into Northern ME up to a foot. Tough call on this one, difference of a couple dozen miles north or south could mean a big difference.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2008)

WCAX says 4-8 inches....

And then a warm up with r%^n and crap on Monday-Tuesday :roll:

The good news is that forecasts appear to be trending colder....


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 29, 2008)

> Not much, but perhaps a few inches.



I love it when that staement is wrong :lol:

But really there saying 7-12 for killington so this is officially a storm in my book.

Pow, all my friends, presents, cake. Its like putting everything awsome into one weekend. (B-day sunday)


----------



## Euler (Feb 29, 2008)

*Heavy Snow Warning for So VT*

Wow!!! It keeps looking better and better for So VT.  In the past few days this has gone from a good chance of a few inches to a good chance for a half a foot, to a good chance for a foot and a half!  

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING FOR THE NORTHERN AND CENTRAL TACONICS...BERKSHIRES AND
SOUTHERN VERMONT WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4
PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS MOST OF
THE WARNING AREA FROM THIS EVENING INTO SATURDAY
AFTERNOON...WITH 8 TO 16 INCHES EXPECTED ACROSS THE SOUTHERN
GREEN MOUNTAINS. SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION THIS EVENING...AND
BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY SATURDAY. THE SNOW IS
EXPECTED TO TAPER OFF LATE SATURDAY.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

This is the one time, for one localized area, that I hope this storm and the Southeast winds brings a change over to "immature snow" quickly, but just for a really small area (the runways at T.F. Green Airport in Providence) so my 7:25AM flight can both get in tonight and then depart on time tommorrow AM to carry me off to Utah!

Anywhere outside the I-295 corridor around Providence let this sucker really bomb out and absolutely blast just about every ski area in New England,  but for personal reason,  I gotta hope that the skiers/riders at Yawgoo Valley tommorrow will be needing Gore Tex to deal with wet, not white


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

Now 3-7 inches expected in the Poconons..tomorrow morning could be totally legit..


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 29, 2008)

Euler said:


> Wow!!! It keeps looking better and better for So VT.  In the past few days this has gone from a good chance of a few inches to a good chance for a half a foot, to a good chance for a foot and a half!
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
> WARNING FOR THE NORTHERN AND CENTRAL TACONICS...BERKSHIRES AND
> ...



very nice, but now its going to take forever to get from Albany to Jay leaving way early Sat AM! Well, I'm think might as well tear up some pow at Stratton or mount snow and then continue on to Jay for Sunday??


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 29, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> Well, I'm think might as well tear up some pow at Stratton or mount snow and then continue on to Jay for Sunday??



Dude, go to Magic to tear up some powder on your way to Jay.  Don't go to Stratton or Mt. Snow for powder when Magic is in that area & the pow will be much better.  You also won't run into the crowds of people that Mt. Snow or Stratton will have.  We were at Magic yesterday & it was the best day of the season for me!  Hit it!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 29, 2008)

We are going to have to hightail it out of here tonight for skiing at Sunday River this weekend. Originally I wanted to leave early on saturday but with a Heavy Snow Warning up from the NWS for my county travel on saturday will be harsh.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> We are going to have to hightail it out of here tonight for skiing at Sunday River this weekend. Originally I wanted to leave early on saturday but with a Heavy Snow Warning up from the NWS for my county travel on saturday will be harsh.





Yeah, not looking forward to the drive to Black tomorrow morning.  A normal 1:45 will probably take 3 hours +.   Looks like the drive starts at 5:30 instead of 6:30.


----------



## billski (Feb 29, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> We are going to have to hightail it out of here tonight for skiing at Sunday River this weekend. Originally I wanted to leave early on saturday but with a Heavy Snow Warning up from the NWS for my county travel on saturday will be harsh.


  kinda strange/  nws predicted heavy snow on Tuesday eve.  I drove up, expecting the worst, and it was nothing but light to occasionally moderate snow.  I lost no time in transit.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like we could get 6-12" out of this in CT from the report I just read.  I'll have to make sure I bring my skis with me to work tomorrow and get a few runs in before heading home!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 29, 2008)

billski said:


> kinda strange/ nws predicted heavy snow on Tuesday eve. I drove up, expecting the worst, and it was nothing but light to occasionally moderate snow. I lost no time in transit.


 
I have done the drive to Sunday River many times in snow, but the drive for me is 4 hours + and to do it on a saturday, then ski and drive home the next day is a bit much if the weather is bad.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 29, 2008)

was going to hit Hunter/Windham Sunday, might have to power up to Magic!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 29, 2008)

Forecast for Hunter

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM
EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING FOR THE SACANDAGA REGION...LAKE GEORGE SARATOGA
REGION...EASTERN CATSKILLS AND NORTHERN LITCHFIELD HILLS...WHICH
IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM EST SATURDAY.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE
WARNING AREA FROM THIS EVENING INTO SATURDAY AFTERNOON...WITH THE
HIGHEST ACCUMULATIONS OCCURRING AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1500 FEET. SNOW
WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION THIS EVENING...AND BECOME HEAVY AT
TIMES OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY SATURDAY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO TAPER
OFF LATE SATURDAY.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 29, 2008)

DMC....prob see you up there on Sunday, will be up with 2 buddies...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 29, 2008)

Unreal......I'm leaving for Tahoe Saturday, hope no delays......where they haven't goten or are expecting any new snow. Not that I'm going to compare the areas but still. I keep missing these storms!!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 29, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> DMC....prob see you up there on Sunday, will be up with 2 buddies...



Cool... My funk band is playing the base lodge sunday afternoon...  For the big Latitude 42 event...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm allowing an hour to drive the 18 miles to Blue mountain tomorrow morning..so I'm leaving at 6:15AM..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent, we'll stop in grab and beer and check it out.....how you think the crowds will be there on Sunday?


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 29, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Unreal......I'm leaving for Tahoe Saturday, hope no delays......where they haven't goten or are expecting any new snow. Not that I'm going to compare the areas but still. I keep missing these storms!!!!



They got a good two feet earlier this week, they might get a bit more tomorrow, and then the forecast is sunny and 40 starting Sunday.  Trust me, you'll have a great time...


----------



## JD (Feb 29, 2008)

*Southern NE in the bulls eye...*

let's hear it for southern NE.  where ya gonna be.  I'll be living vicarious thru you....I want pics!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2008)

replacing my upstairs toilet.  :roll:

seriously.

although i'm holding out slim hopes for a magic sunday or sundown bumps sunday night.


----------



## Zand (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be skiing in the heart of the storm. Heavy snow warning 10 PM to 12 PM tomorrow and 8-12" forecasted for northern Worcester county. 24 HOUR POWDER NIGHT


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

Zand said:


> I'll be skiing in the heart of the storm. Heavy snow warning 10 PM to 12 PM tomorrow and 8-12" forecasted for northern Worcester county. 24 HOUR POWDER NIGHT




10PM - 12PM Tomorrow????  Don't you mean AM?  Or has the storm slowed up and is arriving later.  I hope not.  Hope it snows like a bastard over night and into the morning as I'll be at Black at 8am tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 29, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> They got a good two feet earlier this week, they might get a bit more tomorrow, and then the forecast is sunny and 40 starting Sunday.  Trust me, you'll have a great time...



I'll have a good time for sure, but my powder days have been few and far between. A couple of day early season at Hunter then 2 days in Utah...and thats it. Well BC had 4 or 5 inches here and there but that "powder...light".


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 10PM - 12PM Tomorrow????  Don't you mean AM?



10pm tonight to 12pm (noon) tomorrow.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 29, 2008)

12AM is Midnight
12PM is Noon

for those who werent in class the day they taught "TIME"


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 12AM is Midnight
> 12PM is Noon
> 
> for those who werent in class the day they taught "TIME"



Understood, just his wording made it seem like tomorrow night, which yes would be 10PM - 12AM

It was 'tomorrow' that I was hung up on.


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 29, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> 10pm tonight to 12pm (noon) tomorrow.



isnt that 14 hours, not 24?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't wait for tomorrow morning at Blue..Pocono powder is so rare..Clouds are moving in and snow is on the way..we have a snow advisory..woo hoo


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 29, 2008)

Boy, I was going to head up to Wildcat from Boston in the AM on Saturday, but from the sounds of it, while it might not be too bad getting there, getting back would be a challenge. Plus, if for any reason the winds shut down any lifts....might not be viable. And of course, that would suck.

So, it'll have to wait a day until Sunday. Save me the freshies.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

22.5*F and the snow has commenced. 8)


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> 22.5*F and the snow has commenced. 8)



...and now it's dumping. :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> ...and now it's dumping. :-o



It's snowing here in the A..post your backyard observations..just 1/4 inch here so far..


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's snowing here in the A..post your backyard observations..just 1/4 inch here so far..



We're closing in on an inch. Been snowing for 90 mins. Hard to tell at night, but the snow falling by the streetlight suggests a moderate snowfall rate.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 29, 2008)

Zand is probably skiing so I'll ask... any sleet yet Greg? ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

The radar looks oh so nice..down here..this is a pretty wet snow at 30 degrees but I'm sure the chutes and bowls of the Poconos are filling in nicely..0


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The radar looks oh so nice..down here..this is a pretty wet snow at 30 degrees but I'm sure the chutes and bowls of the Poconos are filling in nicely..0



Better get ready for some pocono avi blasting in the AM!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2008)

just checkd into motel in Springfield VT. lightly snowing right now.  Could not believe the traffic on 91 on the way up.. i think the secret is out


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 29, 2008)

Started to snow in North Woodstock, NH a short time ago!


----------



## Masskier (Feb 29, 2008)

Snowing good at Burke.


----------



## Euler (Mar 1, 2008)

Just shoveled. 7 or 8 inches of DRY powder here and still coming down at a good clip.  Time to wake up the family for some breakfast and more powder skiing!:grin:


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2008)

32.5*F, about 6"+ and dumping big fat flakes!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2008)

just a coating here on LI....turned over to rain early this am....temps are rising...


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep. 33.3 here and the snow is now light. Luckily it looks like it will end before any unfrozen precip falls.


----------



## JD (Mar 1, 2008)

6 inches in Northfield and snowing.  More then expected, and almost as much as the "Blizzard" that just came thru last week.  Going out back.  Should have about 12+" in the glades out back.


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Mar 1, 2008)

That's all good news. We'll be at Belleayre Mon. and Tues, Hunter Wed., Then Windham Thurs. Hope the snow holds up.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 1, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Any ideas on start times/storm paths as they relate to Friday afternoon/night drives?




Yeah, it was no problem. :wink:

Got about 7" in Strafford NH, whereeverthehell that is. (Sat AM, 8:45)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2008)

6+ here and still coming down pretty good. Probably got another hour or two of snow to go.


----------



## Zand (Mar 1, 2008)

Wachusett had 4", we had 7 or 8" here which was backwards from the 4-8" forecasted here and 8-12" forecasted there.


----------

